# Any news on Bolink?



## FastTracker (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard a rumor that one of Bolink's employees bought the body line... Does any one know if this is true and what they're calling it?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

id like to know too they were a good company


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

I beleive you are looking for

http://www.cdiracingproducts.com/

They sell bodies but Bolink still sells bodies on ebay.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You can try this link
BolinkRC.COM or

go to ebay and check out his ebay store under bolinkcloseout
bolinkcloseout


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

The DESIGNER of the Bolink bodies went to a new company -- Bandit R/C or something like that, but they only make the OVAL racing bodies...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Rick Jordan, the designer/mold maker for BoLink is now in business for himself. He did design & make the molds for Bandit plus does a number of big name RC companies bodies.


----------



## FastTracker (Mar 1, 2002)

I really want to see their muscle car/street rod bodies come back. My local club started by racing a "Coupe" class car. We used RC10DS cars with pan tires (wide in the rear/narrow in the front) with an open wheel pre-1950 bodies. There are a few others out there but the Bolink was the best.


----------

